# a few end grain cutting boards from scrap



## board foot (Oct 29, 2011)

end grain cutting boards for xmas


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like!! I want to try this someday. Maybe next year. Good job!


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Wicked. You got plans on how you make those designs?


----------



## board foot (Oct 29, 2011)

i have a few plans for cutting boards although i made these up as i built them.....a lil geometry and alot of glue and scrap wood...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice work*

Nice work on them boards.


----------



## board foot (Oct 29, 2011)

thanx for the kind words....:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought that I had already commented on this thread, but apparently not. These board look fantastic. I love the patterns, I love the handles and I love the wood choices. Great work for sure. Thanks for posting.


----------



## panhandler (Apr 28, 2011)

What finish did you use?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice boards and wood choices.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd like to see an overview of the one in the fourth picture. The pattern looks really cool. Nice work on all of the boards. The handles are a nice touch.


----------



## board foot (Oct 29, 2011)

panhandler said:


> What finish did you use?


thanx,just the standard buthcher block oil.....


----------



## board foot (Oct 29, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'd like to see an overview of the one in the fourth picture. The pattern looks really cool. Nice work on all of the boards. The handles are a nice touch.


i believe this is the only pic i have...pretty much just odd size pieces...and the aluminun goes all the way thru the boards:thumbsup:
maple,walnut,redheart and yellowheart


----------

